# MATAGORDA DAY BOIL BLAST SEPT 24th



## mataoyster (Apr 25, 2011)

Come to Matagorda on Saturday Sept. 24th for a day full of music, food, beer, and much more. Matagorda Seaffod Fest, Matagorda Heritage Society, and Matagorda Fire Department has the day full of events. Booths will be set up at 9:00 am, parade starts at 11 led by the Matagorda County Charter and featuring the San Jacento Corvette Club. There will be a shrimp eating contest at 1:00, a HORSE SHOE tournament starts at 3:00 ( contact Scott at 979-318-8920 for entry info ) and a live auction you don't want to miss that includes a 5 DAY 4 NIGHT stay at CASA PATRICIA in PUERTO VALLARTA -- donated by ROY & TRISHA MOFFITT. There will be a live band to fill the air of music all day, BEER BOOTHS set up to quench your thirst, and plenty of fresh boiled shrimp with all the fixins for just $15.00 a plate. Come and bring the children - there will be plenty for them to do for just $5.00 for the whole day!!! All proceeds will go to our local cherities which includes the Matagorda ISD!! Let's make education a priority and show the children of Mataogrda that we support them. 

For more info call Gina at 979-241-1534


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

see ya there


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like y'all will have some nice weather! Would make it, but it conflicts with opening day of dove season! Bummer.


----------

